
Howard Schultz to Step Down as Starbucks CEO - grrrtttt
http://www.wsj.com/articles/howard-schultz-to-step-down-as-starbucks-ceo-1480626061
======
qwrusz
Surprised this doesn't have more comments. Maybe its the WSJ link

TL;DR Shultz is not leaving the company. He is stepping down from CEO duties
to run Starbucks' "Siren Works" division. Siren Works is building: "high-end
coffee shops that will charge as much as $12 a cup."

One may think Starbucks coffee tastes burnt/bitter and SBUX has made some
mistakes, but Shultz has been a very good CEO, at a very large public company,
that he built.

From 1 store to 25,000 locations today, a bit hard to fathom opening multiple
brand new physical stores every day...for 30 years. And they are profitable.

Shultz was basically an awesome growth hacker in a very competitive market,
imagine if he had been running a scalable tech company instead.

I look forward to seeing how the $12 coffee biz goes, I won't be joining a
double digit prices coffee craze anytime soon.

------
mc32
I gotta agree with Schulz on one thing, whole milk for espresso drinks. If
that's the way the Italians do it, then that's the way to do it.

